# Turbo Flange gaskets (Part#'s) for T-25???



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Heres the story... Ive got a 99 Mazda Protege in at the shop... Custom turbo kit and such... Ive been into this setup before and now have a new issue... I can't get FACTORY Mitsu gaskets without the VIN# from the eclipse the turbo is off of.. I need the Manifold to Turbo and Turbo to Downpipe gaskets... Nothing Ive used holds up to the Turbo's heat... It desintigrated Header Gasket Material in 5000mi. I need to see if anyone has the Mitsu. part #'s for these gaskets.. I believe its from a 96 Eclipse...
Thanks to any and all who can help...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

roadraceengineering.com

owned.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not a T25 if it's a mitsu turbo 

it's a 14G if I'm not mistaken


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Roadraceengineering.com helped some but still not what I need... And YES it is a Garret T-25... Ive already been through this a couple months ago with the coolant lines and Banjo bolts... I need factory part #'s or a place I can order through paypal... Since the Dickheads who originally put this system together didnt believe in Totally Flat flanges I need to make sure I have the HIGHEST quality gaskets I can get hold of... I DONT need to take this system apart AGAIN.......

Thanks again..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Nissan T25 / Garret T25










Mitsu t25


thats the only t25's i know about... which one do you have?










^i have this just sitting at my house in a box..^


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Definetly a Mitsu T-25...Although it does say Garret on it. I need both gaskets...


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Check out WWW.DSMTRADER.COM. You might find the gaskets you need.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Some good links ..... But still no help.... IM lost!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

then find someone who sells mitsu turbos. i.e. call greddy.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wait.. so you are using OEM mitsubishi gaskets.. and they keep melting.. Are you running lean?... you could be melting them... and are you installing them correctly?.. torquing down each bolt in order can have a night and day difference in leak prevention.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Chuck said:


> wait.. so you are using OEM mitsubishi gaskets.. and they keep melting.. Are you running lean?... you could be melting them... and are you installing them correctly?.. torquing down each bolt in order can have a night and day difference in leak prevention.



No.. No. No... I need Mitsu gaskets... My Boss and My parts man said that Header Gasket material would hold up.... I made the gasket from That material... And a couple thousand miles later its FRIED... When I removed the gasket it crumbled in my hands.. The car runs Awesome and Slighty rich under ALL BOOST conditions.. The tailpipe emissions are fine... And the stock ECU hes running would Definetly turn on the light or let me know if there was a problem... PLUS being in a shop I have the benefit of being able to go down the raod with $8000 worth of computer in the passenger seat to Kepp me in tuch with whats happening.... 

So I need Good/ High Quality gaskets.... OEM or better for the Header to turbo and Turbo to exhaust... Mitsu T-25... Round Exhaust Inlet... 

I need them as soon as possible as this is a Very important customer... And even more so because his girlfriend is BEYOND AWESOME and drives the car 90% of the time.... For some reason she started coming in by herself????? But when you hand a Man a bill for $1500... He pays without a single question.... And then tips his mechanic... ME!!! $50... You do your damndest to take care of him....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Im telling you damnit, order a stainless steel gasket from http://roadraceengineering.com/flangesandgaskets.htm its the 7cm T25 DSM turbo inlet gasket.. its exactly what you need.. and if its not.. we are having a communication problem.. draw out what you need.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Chuck said:


> Im telling you damnit, order a stainless steel gasket from http://roadraceengineering.com/flangesandgaskets.htm its the 7cm T25 DSM turbo inlet gasket.. its exactly what you need.. and if its not.. we are having a communication problem.. draw out what you need.


Yes it IS the right one... BUT everybody Id talked to only had the inlet gasket and not the other..... But its a moot point Anyway... I got a different Parts man at the Mitsu dealership today... One with some DAMN sense... he was able to look individual parts up for an Eagle Talon and then Crossreference the numbers to an Eclipse... For Mitsu youve got to have a vin#.. Cost $8 for both gaskets... The turbo is partially reinstalled and will be running before lunch tomorrow... Unfortunately... Itll be raining so I wont be able to fully test it... But I will take pics before I let it go this time...

Ill post the Mitsu part numbers tomorrow if I can remember to get them from the shop..


And thanks for the help...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Next time do what you would do with brake pads. Trace the flange and scan it in and post it up and we will tell you the part number. Or take a photo of the turbo. Simple


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Heres the Mitsu part #'s for a T-25... not sure which # for which gasket though... They didnt come marked.. Just with a Bill..

PMD 128901----- Description---Gasket, T915c @$3
PMD 191897----- ---Gasket, T917a @$5

This is for the Mitsu. T-25. Round Inlet. These are for the Exhaust inlet and the Wastegate/ Exhaust. :cheers:


----------

